# FOTOS GANADORAS DEL CONCURSO DE FOTOGRAFÌA URBANA INCASCRAPER



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*FELICITACIONES A LOS TRES PRIMEROS LUGARES !!!!*

PRIMER LUGAR

*EDEN*

COMO UN ANGEL










*PaiMei74 * 

EL AGUA ES VIDA









SEGUNDO LUGAR

*PaiMei74* 

EN EL CORAZÒN DE LIMA









*PaiMei74 * 

RINCON DE SAN BLASS









TERCER LUGAR

*JUAN1912*

CERRADO AL CIELO


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*CUARTO LUGAR*

*SKYPERU34*

DONDE EL HOMBRE TOCA EL MAR









*EDEN*

LA PLAZA DE SAN MARTIN










*QUINTO LUGAR*

*IMANOLSOLIMAN * 

CATEDRAL Y SAGRARIO









SKYPERU34

*ALINEADOS*










*SEXTO LUGAR*

*SKYPERU34*

MARRIOT 2


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

*SEPTIMO LUGAR*

*EDEN*

EL PRESIDENTE










*OCTAVO LUGAR*

*IMANOLSOLIMAN*

PALACIO ARZOBISPAL Y SAGRARIO










NOVENO LUGAR

*PaiMei74*

IGLESIA DE SAN PEDRO


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Excelente stodas las fotos. Muy buen concurso Vane!


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

todas las fotos estan buenasas, se ven bonitas como para poner en la pantalla de la pc . gracias vane.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

que buena iniciativa este concurso... y que buenas fotos. saludos y felicitaciones a los fotografos peruanos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Felicitaciones!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

felicitaciones a los participantes, ganadores y a la autora del concurso. Seria bueno tener concursos uno al mes y asi permitir mostrarnos a todos en algo muy interesante y competente a este foro !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Felicitaciones a los ganadores, en general todas las fotos estuvieron muy buenas.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

bueno el concurso peor que no llevamos pro ganar jajajaja..... y podria ser el proximo concurso ya no de situaciones urbanas sino de paisajes oh de naturaleza relacionada con el Peru claro.....


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

seria interesante q compartan con la aficion, con q camaras fueron tomadas esas fotos, q lentes, q aperturas y q exposicion..

ya pe, compartan con la aficion.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lo que si les puedo decir es que la pròxima semana sabràn que se ha ganado cada uno de los que quedaron en los primeros lugares.

Su participaciòn se merece el reconocimiento del foro.

Saludos y gracias por postear y participar


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felicitaciones a todos los participantes, muy buena iniciativa hacer este tipo de concursos. :cheers:


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Felicitaciones a todos, el concurso ha sido genial y todas las fotos un lujo!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

felicidades a los ganadores!!!

y en general a todos. La verdad es que había mucha calidad en la elección


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Felicitaciones a los ganadores!!, tan excelentes las fotos!! buenazas!!! kay:







:doh: !Vane, faltan los premios de los auspiciadores!!! :runaway:


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Felicidades!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lucuma said:


> Felicitaciones a los ganadores!!, tan excelentes las fotos!! buenazas!!! kay:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te preocupes!!!!!!!! ya llegan.....


----------



## avrahamsandoval (Nov 4, 2006)

exelente!!!


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Lo que si les puedo decir es que la pròxima semana sabràn que se ha ganado cada uno de los que quedaron en los primeros lugares.
> 
> Su participaciòn se merece el reconocimiento del foro.
> 
> Saludos y gracias por postear y participar


Vane que paso con los premios y pa cuando el proximo concurso?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahhh Eden!!!! hasta hoy pongo en el Ying (foro de moderadores) la solicitud para que nos publiquen los banners y no lo consigo..

Sky!! hice un nuevo thread en el Ying... puedes apoyarme??? Jan no me contesta...


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Felicidades!


----------

